# Tilly one year old ragdoll needs new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Tilly is a one year old tabby Ragdoll ( colour and pattern still to be confirmed). She is neutered and vaccinated. Tilly was originally homed by her owner, as a kitten with breeding potential and until three weeks ago was un neutered. While still un neutered she developed a urinary infection and at the same time began soiling around the home, away from her litter tray. She also lives in a multi cat household with other un neutered females. The vet feels the urinary infection and the inappropriate toileting was due to stress. Tilly was neutered on 22nd December, but currently, she continues to toilet away from the litter tray. Apart from the urine infection, Tilly is generally healthy and we are told her coat is in good condition.

Tilly is a friendly, playful Ragdoll and loves human companionship. She follows her owner around all day, given the opportunity. She is a shy Ragdoll and so is likely to take a little time to settle into a new home. It is possible that the inappropriate toileting will stop in a quiet home, where she is an only cat, but her new owners will need to be prepared cope with the habit if it continues. She will need to be provided with several litter trays around the home, to give her an opportunity to re-learn good litter tray habits. .

Tilly needs a very quiet, child free, pet free home, where her owner is understanding, patient and tolerant. She has been used to having access to a garden, although her owners says she is very timid when outside, so it may be beneficial for her to remain as an indoor cat. Any garden access must be supervised and the garden will need to be secure and well away from busy roads.

If you feel you can look past Tilly' s problems and give her the chance off a loving, safe home and can offer a life long commitment please contact us by completing our online adoption application form indicating your interest in her.

We are currently looking for a foster home for Tilly, so we can assess her once she is away from other cats, but at this time we have no suitable foster homes free. If you feel you can offer her a foster home for Tilly, please contact us http://ukrcc.co.uk/question.php

Thank you.
photo to follow

www.ukrcc.co.uk


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking for home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

poss home found so please keep fingers crossed


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

any news? have everything crossed for her! xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hopefully Tilly will be going to her new home on Saturday


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

I really hope she went to her new home ok and everything went well xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes all went well and Tilly is now in her new home


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thats fantastic news


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Great news


----------

